# What's your weakness?



## Wobbles

If we're talking food mine is camembert cheese with crusty bread #drool

Drinks ... cocktails #weakweakweak

Yours?


----------



## jessmke

Chocolate and wine!


----------



## becsboo

i dont drink so coke lol and chocolate


----------



## Wobbles

I've been sneaking in Pepsi max with a vodka and it bloats me so much!


----------



## c1403

Major weakness is Coke and Chocolate! I can't go a day without at least one! 
On a detox tomrorrow, my mood is going to be terrible :-(


----------



## Kiwiberry

This specific type of chicken marinade & alfredo...... I purposely don't make it because I'll eat too much.

I am addicted to soda, so I startred drinking coke zero sugar. Tastes way better than diet.


----------



## WackyMumof2

Chocolate, fresh baked bread with LOTS of butter, Scentsy (shh don't tell hubby) and currently, aioli mayo on hot toast.


----------



## WackyMumof2

Kiwiberry said:


> This specific type of chicken marinade & alfredo...... I purposely don't make it because I'll eat too much.

OMG, this is the same reason I don't do Bacon and Mushroom Fettuccine too often . :rofl: I did it 2 nights last week... :blush:


----------



## Katha

Chocolate...Can't live without it. Hope, one day I'll be able to refuse it.


----------

